# Judith (little asskicker)



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

This is our puppy Judith with a bunch of pictures. She is the best puppy ever. She's named after the baby from the walking dead.

Here she is on the ride home








So sad on her first day home.








First Bath
















Getting bigger








Trying to get my ears up!








Almost there!








liftoff!








I'll post more as she gets older, she'll be 5 months this friday.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

First few pictures did not come up. The photos after the last bath I saw. She is a very pretty and happy girl. Enjoy and take lots of pictures they grow way to fast!!!!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Pretty Girl! enjoy!


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Sorry seems my FB photos showed up, but google+ do not, can someone tell me if this batch shows up, these are the first few and more.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes all is good - adorable- love the cat photo!


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

She is lovely! Isn't it amazing how quickly they grow!


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

When the puppy decides you've had enough computer.


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

haha mine does that with phone too if I'm playing a game for more than 5 minutes on it lol such awesome attention Jealous dogs ha


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Love the pics!


----------



## whitese (Jun 28, 2015)

I see the Cat does not mind him....I wish mine were that way!!


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

The cat tolerates her to a point lol. Well we have 2 cats, and one of them doesn't really tolerate her, while the other does to the point where she becomes obnoxious and thinks the cats are there to play with her like another dog.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

She is very cute and beautiful! I'm not a cat person but I lold at that photo, you'd think he was a born two legged with that kind of posture. It is refreshing to see candid photos of young (well really all!) GSDs as mine is half and half dobe. Whenever I start thinking he seems like more one than the other I am kindly remind


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello little asskicker:grin2:, I'm a huge Walking Dead fan too, extra explanation wasn't needed for me :wink2: she looks like a lovely pup! Great that you are getting a nice co-existence with the cats, mine is a work in progress!


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

A few pics from today she's 6 and 1/2 month old now, also seems like she sheds pounds of hair everyday.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

What a happy girl! So do you call her Judith...? Or the other? (love The Walking Dead too) and if the other (not Judith), what is the shortened version (as we all shorten our dogs name at some point, right?)?  She is beautiful!


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Hineni7 said:


> What a happy girl! So do you call her Judith...? Or the other? (love The Walking Dead too) and if the other (not Judith), what is the shortened version (as we all shorten our dogs name at some point, right?)?  She is beautiful!


She always seems super happy to me too lol. We mostly call her judith or juju bee.


----------



## Orson (Aug 3, 2015)

I love how you mention that she sheds pounds of hair haha. I discovered that as well and when a rich guy gave me his mini industrial strength vaccume I almost cried I was so happy:laugh2:


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Here is a picture of her today a month later.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

She's one leggy bitch.....


SuperG


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

SuperG said:


> She's one leggy bitch.....
> 
> 
> SuperG


Yes she is pretty leggy right now SuperG, hopefully she will fill out as she eats like a horse. I'm also 95% sure the poor baby has a bit of Pano.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Niexist said:


> Yes she is pretty leggy right now SuperG, hopefully she will fill out as she eats like a horse. I'm also 95% sure the poor baby has a bit of Pano.


I was also thinking...with my "leggy" comment....is your pup probably has one heckuva set of wheels...as in..she is a very fast dog and can cover some ground in a hurry.

Hope the Pano passes quickly.....


SuperG


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Here are some updated pictures of Judith, since the last photo's she has been on the prey model raw diet and I am curious if anyone sees any changes from that because I can't very well tell being as I see her everyday.
SNIFF SNIFF WHAT'S THAT?!








The tongue never seems to be centered adding to her crazy look.








Nothing more hilarious than a Schutzhund trained german shepherd in pink clothing.


----------

